

4 Keys To Finding The Perfect Co-Founder - timjahn
http://entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/how-to-find-a-co-founder

======
drp4929
The 4 points listed are suitable in general for hiring anyone in your team.

Read Elad Gil's post on the subject is right on spot
[http://blog.eladgil.com/2012/02/how-to-choose-co-
founder.htm...](http://blog.eladgil.com/2012/02/how-to-choose-co-founder.html)

